# fenugreek tea...



## Deb&Al (Aug 21, 2002)

Fenugreek can also be taken orally as a tea. To prepare fenugreek tea, steep 500mg of fenugreek seed in 5 oz of cold water for 3-4 hours. Strain out the seeds, and then drink the tea hot or cold.


I found the above after googling for fenugreek tea and diabetes. my husband wants to try some herbal remedies, in addition to weight reduction and diet changes.

*does anyone know how to convert "500 mg of fenugreek seeds" into tablespoons or teaspoons?
*

*has anyone used fenugreek for lowering their glucose levels?
*
thanks
debbie


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Make it easier on yourself and use this as a guide:

Usual Dosage for Fenugreek seeds: Take 5-30g of the seed with each meal or 15-90g all at once with one meal. Or just eat 2 teaspoons of the seeds per day. Or gently boil 2 teaspoons bruised seeds in 1 cup water for 10 minutes. Or add 2 teaspoons seeds to 1 cup cold water, leave for 5 hours, heat and boil 1 minute. Take up to 3 cups per day. 

Note: 5g=1 teaspoon

With herbal remedies, precise measurements aren't so important. Near enough is good enough in MOST cases.

Warning: Fenugreek is sometimes used to relax the uterine muscles and should not be used by pregnant women. Taking more than 100g (3 1/2 oz) of seeds daily can cause intestinal upset and nausea. Avoid is there is a history of breast cancer or if you have been advised not to take birth-control pills.

Other herbs, taken as tea, can help reduce blood sugar levels: sage, holy basil, dandelion root or leaf, green or white tea, just to name a few.

Also include in the diet regularly: cucumber, cinnamon, turmeric, garlic, watercress, paprika, bananas (to keep up potassium levels), blueberries, French beans, spinach. 

You should inform your doctor if you start on ANY herbal medicine or supplement regime. Herbs can and do often interfere with conventional treatments.


----------



## Deb&Al (Aug 21, 2002)

thanks culpepper, for a lot of great information.
debbie


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

I just 'discovered' fenugreek becasue it is a homeade dog food recipe from Rachel Ray. I bought some seeds and decided to try and grow it...and they have all sprouted!!! So, I looked it up in my herb book to see how to grow it...very vague. Just that it lilkes sun and rich soil. I have no idea how tall/big it gets or any special considerations...but I"m tickled that it sprouted! SO it must be good for blood sugar considerations???


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

You won't find much on how to grow it - probably because it's so easy to grow! Here's what I have:

Cultivation: Propagate by seed sown direct in spring. Will germinate in fairly cool soils. Prefers fairly dry, fertile, well-drained soil and full sun. Plants mature in about 4 months. 

Part(s) Used: Seeds, leaves.

Harvesting: Harvest the pods which contain the seeds when ripe. The seeds are hard, yellowish brown and angular. Some are oblong, some rhombic, others virtually cubic, with a side of about 3mm. A deep furrow all but splits them in two. Dried seed should be lightly roasted before using (too long and they become bitter). After roasting, they can be easily ground. Harvest the leaves when plants begin flowering.

Description: Erect, hairy and strongly aromatic annual growing to about 1 metre. Has trifoliate leaves, yellowish-white pea-like flowers and sickle-shaped pods 10-15cm, with a curved beak-like tip, each carrying 10-20 seeds.

See pix here:
http://images.google.com.au/images?hl=en&q=fenugreek+plant&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you! It is always fun to try another new herb.


----------



## buspete (Mar 7, 2005)

Be careful not to use too much fenugreek, as it can have a side effect you may not be expecting.

In larger quantities (forgot the number off the top of my head), fenugreek is used for breast enlargement as it causes the milk glands to produce. It can actually cause you to lactate.

If I recall, it is a middle-eastern remedy. After my wife had to stop nursing for a month, she had dried up, and wanted to try again. A couple of tablespoons a day of fenugreek and in a few day's time she was producing milk again. It is sometimes used by adoptive mothers with a newly adopted nursing-aged baby, and actually works


----------



## avandris (Jun 8, 2007)

You can use Fenugreek tea later in pregnancy. I was drinking it in my last two months when my sinuses were driving me crazy. My midwife had me drink it to help with sinus pressure/drainage. It works. In fact I have been giving it to my family today(including the 8 month old) to help with the darn colds we caught from the up and down weather. It helps. I just use a quart jar, put about an inch of seeds in the bottom and then pour boiling water on them. Let them steep for about 10-20 min and then drink. I prefer mine with honey. Then you can reuse the seeds two more times. Though the third time they are bitter. The tea smells like maple syrup and will make all of your excretions smell like it too. 

I have not heard about its blood sugar regulation qualities. I will have to look into that. 

Debbie you may want to look into Xylitol too. It is supposed to help with blood sugar regulation. 

Ann Mary, Where in Idaho are you? I am near Moscow. 

Elsa


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

[/QUOTE]Ann Mary, Where in Idaho are you? I am near Moscow. 

Elsa[/QUOTE]

I will p.m. you! :clap:


----------

